# I am confusion



## MilkOil (Jul 19, 2018)

My blue budgie (in back) is swollen in the body and head. He kinda feels like there is water underneath his skin, basically he is bloated. He avoids our touch more than he usually does but is otherwise healthy. He was fine the evening before too. There aren't any lumps, his wings, feet, behavior, cere, beak, skin, and feathers look to be healthy. He has chirped and flapped his wings a couple times and has plenty of energy when we interact with him. Inside the cage, he becomes sluggish as he usually does, but has still eaten and interacted with our other budgie as he normally does. Our other budgie is fine so it's not an enviromental or diet problem. I can't find any information on whatever is wrong with him so... halp


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Hi! :welcome: to Talk Budgies

You need to have your budgie seen by an Avian Vet right away.
Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma. 
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment. 
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.

Additionally, I recommend you replace the wooden dowel perches in your budgies' cage with natural wood perches of varying diameters to help prevent pressure sores.

https://www.talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html

Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, all of the How To Guides, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and the stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.

Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.

Site Guidelines
Posting on the Forums
Let's Talk Budgies
How-To Guides
FAQs Frequently Asked Questions
Budgie Articles
List of Stickies
Be Prepared for Veterinary Expense
Avian First Aid
Why Quarantine?

A Heartfelt Plea to All Members
Guidance regarding Breeding Advice Threads

Recommended Minimum Cage Sizes
Essentials for a Great Cage
Resource Directory

When you upload pictures as attachments directly from your computer, tablet or phone, the forum automatically defaults to landscape. Additionally, the picture appears as what we term a "thumbnail" attachment.

To upload full-sized pictures with the proper orientation, please use a photo-sharing service such as Imgur and follow the steps in these instructions:
How to Post Full Size Pictures from a Photo Sharing Site
You can practice uploading pictures in the site's "Test Forum:
Test Forum

By the way, all photos entered in any of our forum contests must be a full-size photo and not a thumbnail attachment so it's good to know how to upload them! 

If you have any questions after reading through everything, please be sure to ask!

Glad you decided to join us and looking forward to seeing you around the forums.

:wave:*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Hi welcome to the forum . Your budgie is not “bloated”, but more accurately, his feathers are puffed up. Since you are seeing this more frequently than normal, this could be the first indication of an illness. The fact that he is still acting normal most of the time, is because he is not so ill that he can no longer hide it. 

NOW is the time to take your budgie to an avian vet or at least a vet who is experienced in birds. If you need help locating one, please let us know. Once a bird starts showing more obvious signs that they are ill, it might be too late. We as forum members can not diagnose and tell you what medicine to use. You need to get a proper diagnosis from your vet, and if anything is wrong, your vet will provide medication and instructions for you.

Please read the links provided to you above by FaeryBee. Also the forum Stickies and Articles. There you’ll find answers to many basic questions, and learn of the best care for your budgies. Good luck!


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hi there and :welcome: to the forums!

You've been given great advice. You definitely need to take your budgie to the vet because he's not well. He is likely very sick if he has been puffed up for a while. 

Please take him to an avian vet right away! As mentioned, meanwhile, you should read through everything the forums have to offer including the budgie articles and "stickies" to ensure you're up to date on the best of budgie care. 

If you have questions after reading through things, please let us know as we'd love to help! 

We hope to see you around, please keep us updated on your budgie's health!

Cheers :wave:


----------



## MilkOil (Jul 19, 2018)

Thanks for all the advice c : This was kinda a last resort before going to an avian vet since there was a 2 day wait before they were available. Apparently, most of his air sacs ruptured so he became a big feathery balloon. After a day of his medication, he already looks less bloated than before : D Although I'm not sure whether to laugh or sigh whenever he runs away from his meds with a proud look on his face. 
Anyways, I'm glad there's such an active community here; hopefully I'll use it more often for happier subjects. (3ovo)3 ~<3

Edit: I've had him for 5 years, so I know when he is poofed up or sick. His behavior was as he normally was, if not more energetic, even chirping happily on the way to the vet. Really gave me conflicting feelings on whether it was urgent or not since I know that other pets might be in more dire situations.

TL;DR he's fine :>


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Ruptured Air Sacs is a very serious condition and it's good you took your budgie in right away. I'm glad he's starting to improve.

Please do not use Emojis from Phones - use Forum Smilies Only*


----------



## RavensGryf (May 8, 2015)

Sending good vibes and well wishes your way for a full recovery of your little blue boy.


----------

